# Capped Queen cell transfer timing



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

I've been having trouble repeating the success I had last year raising my own queens. I've kept reading and trying and I finally had 12 out of 13 take. (apparently don't use honey as a lubricant when transfering larva?) Then I looked at the calendar and realized I've got a problem. I was so focused on trying to get the grafts to take I forgot to think further ahead to when I would need to transfer them to the mating nucs.

I grafted on Monday (Sept 6th), I will be out of town starting Sept 13 until around 10 pm on Sept 16th. The cells I transfered were eyeballed as +/- 2 days old but are of an unknown actual age. I've got plenty of nucs I use as mating nucs so that's not a problem. Can I transfer the capped queen cells on Sunday (Sept 12th) or are they too fragile in the respective queens developement, or should I risk that one hatches earlier than anticiapted and kills off the other 11? Is there another idea that I've missed? Input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

I am a queen rearing beginner, but couldn't you put cages around your cells to hold any virgins that emerge until you get back. This way they don't destroy all the cells. Or if you must move the cells, keep them level and be gentle. If a few don't emerge in the nucs, it's better than the first virgin emerging and destroying the rest if you left them in the builder. I'm not sure about moving before day 14 I'm just brainstorming with ya! 

-Dan


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

I've moved natural cells of unknown age with good success - and I'm fairly clumsy. Just be gentle. What do you have to lose?

You could let them emerge into cages, but then you have a whole new set of challenges, and if you are like me you don't have any cages on hand. Besides which you have to handle them to put them in cages.


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback so far. I'm planning on transfering them on the 12th but I wanted to make sure I wasn't overlooking any obvious problems.


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

Carefully transfer the cells into JZ-BZ cell protectors and place them in the nucs. Most will emerge OK. Handle the cells by the plastic cell cups if you're using them. Don't give the nucs more than 24 hours queenless. Once they start cells it's almost impossible to get them to accept cells or queens.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Heck, if you're gentle or careful you can relocate queen cells of any age, even before they're sealed -- I do it all the time. JZsBZs queen cell protectors are helpful to protect cells from receiving hives rejection tendencies, but don't use them for unsealed cells - it would likely interfere with their ability to finish building the cells.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

fish_stix said:


> Once they start cells it's almost impossible to get them to accept cells or queens.


That's useful to know, I don't think I've ever heard that. 

I wonder if that is related to what causes superceded queens to be killed or swarming queens to leave.


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

As I done before, I'm planning on removing the current round of fresh queens from the nucs a few hours before installing the capped queen cells. I've found, especially in nucs (5-frame), that the bees are fanning for the queen within minutes of removing her.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Yep, what fish_stix said about nucs failing to accept queen cells or queens when they have started queen cells of their own, seems quite reasonable, I believe it is accurate. If there are rouge queen cells started in a nuc, and if I ignore them, or miss them, many times I've had introduced queens or queen cells destroyed (even sometimes queen cells in protectors).
- - - - - -

I just remembered, queen cells can also be gently wrapped in a layer of aluminum foil to protect them too. Remember not to cover the tip end, for obvious reasons.


----------



## muskratcreekhoney (Mar 30, 2010)

In Larry Connor's queen rearing class we got to take home 48 hour queen cells(that's 48 hours after graft). I took 5 cells and planted them on the side of the comb in 5 nucs, 3 of which were made up the night before and 2 were made minutes before planting the cells. All 5 cells were accepted, no problem! So I would say plant them now if your nucs are ready.


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

I transferred them Sunday morning with no obvious problems. I learned alot from everyones responses. Thanks!


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

